# Walmart Parking Lot turned Demolition Derby operator to file law suit.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The driver who caused a multi-car crash in the parking lot of Walmart, located at 4225 45th Street in West Palm Beach, is now planning to sue the city for how a police officer treated her after the wreck.

Police body camera video shows a group of people surrounding 46-year-old Jill Blau's car after she crashed into several vehicles in the parking lot on May 5.

Blau's attorney was alarmed by two videos posted on Facebook by a person at the scene of the wreck. Valentin Rodriguez, who is representing Blau, said her client suffered a seizure and following the crash, one video shows her turning the steering wheel as if she's trying to leave.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

It's no coincidence that WTF stands for both what the f##k and welcome to Florida


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I love the "Can you help me?" and apparently NO ONE is willing to.


----------

